# Regulatory Compliance Category > Tax Forum >  E@syfile employer V6.0.0 login failure

## Laurence Lombard

I was required to update to V6.0.0 two days ago and now I get a "login failure" message. I phoned the helpline and apparently there is a problem on their side. Anyone else encountered this problem? Let me know when it is fixed please.

----------


## Dave A

When it comes to software development, version numbers x.0.0 normally comes with some degree of pain  :Stick Out Tongue: 

When you say "log in failure" is this logging into E@syfile itself or synchronising with the SARS server?

----------


## geraldenek

I have the same problem on my computer that you can't even log in - Laurence just check that you have the latest version of Java and Adobe according to SARS requirements apparantely this should solve the problem

----------


## Christel

Hi there,  I also experienced the "login failure" when I tried to login with the ADMIN code.  You have to login with one of the other User login's.. remember when you first downlaoded the software, way back in 2009, it made you create 3 logins, one was the ADMIN, then 2 others.  I used to always just login as ADMIN, but now it does not allow you to... at all...    I have already submitted 5 recons so far for 201202 .... 78 more to go!

----------


## Laurence Lombard

Ha - got it sorted. Thanks everyone for your input. I uninstalled V6.0.0 (In Windows 7 via Start>Control Panel>Programs and Features) and installed V4.3.3 (which I had downloaded just a week or two ago). And this time it thought I was a first timer, so it asked for ADMIN password and two usernames, so I could enter all that from scratch(1). Then I restored a backup and everything was hunky-dory.  Then I uninstalled V4.3.3. and installed V6.0.0. The ADMIN and 2 username bit did not come up but it accepted the username/password that I had just re-created under (1) above. Restored the backup and everything seems to work. It could well be that with all the fiddling I had used the wrong username. I have 8 pages of usernames and passwords collected over the years - only 3 pages are meant to be current, but I am too afraid to throw the older ones away.

----------

Dave A (09-Apr-12)

----------


## gabrielleb

> I was required to update to V6.0.0 two days ago and now I get a "login failure" message. I phoned the helpline and apparently there is a problem on their side. Anyone else encountered this problem? Let me know when it is fixed please.


same here!!!!!! how come i am not the least surprised. what a waste of precious holiday time!

----------


## gabrielleb

hang on <maybe you should check back in a day or two cos i installed from new on another pc and it worked for round 24 hours and ....then didnt!!!!

----------


## gabrielleb

mmmm mostly i find all their software comes with a huuuuge degree of pain

----------


## Bertievn

Got similar problem , can login and loading data base  but then receive message that login information does not match that of your local information and not allowed to access E@syfile.
Did uninstall installed older version but no luck.
This is a Windows 7 Home Premium

----------


## Laurence Lombard

> Got similar problem , can login and loading data base  but then receive message that login information does not match that of your local information and not allowed to access E@syfile.
> Did uninstall installed older version but no luck.
> This is a Windows 7 Home Premium


I must agree. I thought that I had it sorted (see post #5), but maybe/probably not. After I had uninstalled V6.0.0. and re-installed V4.3.3 things looked promising. It prompted me for two usernames and I selected new usernames. I was the prompted to upgrade or download and install V6.0.0. I tried the upgrade option but then you have to constantly check that the program does not timeout. After an age of downloading I slipped on a timeout and lost the upgrade, so I downloaded V6.0.0, uninstalled V4.3.3 and installed V6.0.0. Then I restored a backup and I think after that it did not accept my new usernames but my original one - maybe that happened during the restore.

Anyway now when I select View employees  and select the company and a period I get the message "PENDING SUBMISSION There is a pending online submission that has not completed successfully. Please press OK to complete or Cancel to reset the submission. You will not be able to make alterations that could affect this submission until it has completed successfully" Then I press OK and I get taken to the "submit to SARS" page but there is nothing pending. 

This is indeed a mysterious beast. i will leave it for a while and re-install V4.3.3 but i suspect it will force me to upgrade

----------


## Bertievn

Yes you wont be able to submit 2012 info on older version as data base work different

Did not mention on my first posting that version 6.0.0 works perfect on Windows 7 Ulitimate on Laptop but not on Windows 7 Home Premium on netbook
Might be memory problem

----------


## gabrielleb

please note that i have been in touch with the call centre and they tell me they are aware of the problem we are all experiencing............. they say wait patiently for  a new version......that might ..... or might not  solve the problem! (or might create a completely different problem!!!!)

----------

Bertievn (10-Apr-12)

----------


## nkawit

anyone else getting login failure trying to synchronize?

----------


## gabrielleb

> anyone else getting login failure trying to synchronize?


yes, sars suggest we wait until they can fix the problem that they readily admit is theirs

----------


## Mike C

> Got similar problem , can login and loading data base  but then receive message that login information does not match that of your local information and not allowed to access E@syfile.
> Did uninstall installed older version but no luck.
> This is a Windows 7 Home Premium


I got this too - was working fine on Sunday, and Monday the problem occurred.  What I did eventually (I am still using Windows XP) was to go to C:\Documents and settings\(your user name)\application data (which is a hidden file)\  and found a folder called "easyfileemployer.(many numbers and letters).  I deleted the whole folder (hoping that I could restore it from the recycle bin if necessary) and restarted e@syfile.  It asked me to enter my password as if for the first time, and then opened up for me.  I restored from my backup and was able to work on it again.  Hope this helps.

----------

geraldenek (12-Apr-12)

----------


## geraldenek

Thank you mike worked for me - also running Windows XP - the other computer use Windows 7 and it is still working 100% on there - so strange

----------


## Bertievn

Thanks Mike now E@syfile working again

----------


## Bertievn

Phoned the SARS call centre yesterday and was advised that they are not aware of problem that you cant log in or losing data, after i had to re-load again
Knows about deleting file in app data but there is not a update coming shortly.
She promise to escalate problem and also refered her to website

----------

Dave A (18-Apr-12)

----------


## lathan.ashton

hi 

i tried renaming the 'EasyFile.dbz' file in 'C:\Documents and Settings\username\Application Data\easyFileEmployer.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  xxxxxx\Local Store'

to EasyFile.old and then opened easyfile again. it prompted to recreate the three usernames and then i was able to login.

----------

belladancer (19-Apr-12)

----------


## belladancer

> hi 
> 
> i tried renaming the 'EasyFile.dbz' file in 'C:\Documents and Settings\username\Application Data\easyFileEmployer.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  xxxxxx\Local Store'
> 
> to EasyFile.old and then opened easyfile again. it prompted to recreate the three usernames and then i was able to login.


I tried this and it worked! Success! Took me a while to find the folder as it was hidden on my machine. Everything was also still there, and i logged out and back in just to check and all was well.

Thanks Lathan!

----------


## AmyVW

> I tried this and it worked! Success! Took me a while to find the folder as it was hidden on my machine. Everything was also still there, and i logged out and back in just to check and all was well.
> 
> Thanks Lathan!


Thanks, this worked for me (the first time), the only thing is I don't trust it, I cannot see my Client names only the PAYE no.
I logged into easyfile now for the second time since doing this and my companies are gone even though I selected the paye no on the opening screen.

----------


## Mike C

I see that the following comment has been put on SARS E-Filing Website.




> e@syFile login credentials problem
> Some users of e@syFile Employer are experiencing problems with their login credentials not being accepted. We are urgently developing a revised version of e@syFile to address this problem and will release such a version next week. The release will be announced on the SARS website, the eFiling website and the SARS Facebook. We apologise for any inconvenience.

----------


## Mike C

It's been updated!




> The latest version of e@syFile Employer is now available - as on 26 April 2012. Version 6.0.1 addresses problems with login credentials by correcting a few technical issues affecting various operating systems. All other features that were introduced by SARS for this years PAYE recon are unaffected and can still be used to assist employers to file their reconciliation declarations.


Give it a bash and let us know if it has solved your problems.

----------

Dave A (28-Apr-12)

----------


## Dave A

I've noticed that the login is now case sensitive for the username field - it wasn't before. (Just in case that helps anyone with log-in problems).

The password field has always been case sensitive (as it should be).

----------


## Mike C

For those of you who use AVG Antivirus, it might be helpful to download this info from the SARS Efiling Website (Top Left)




> Due to certain settings within AVG, you will need to add e@syFile Employer to the exceptions list in your advance settings in order to work without any further interference from the AVG.

----------


## CHERYLDEE

I have been experiencing the same login issues.  It worked around a month ago and now I can't login.  It gets stuck on that screen and eventually times me out or i have to logoff via the Task Manager.  I also have not been able to install Easyfile on my own Laptop.  I have chatted with SARS but with no constructive advice.  I eventually installed it on my clients computer where i was able to issue their IRP5's but now I am stuck trying to do other clients' as I can't get Easyfile on my system.  I deleted my security system and there's no firewall on, etc.  The Easyfile v6 does load and it shows that I have company's loaded but I cannot access the information.  I deleted the datafile as instructed by SARS and then restored my backup again and it still won't access the info.  My backup does work on the other client's computer so it isn't corrupt.. What now, I can't issue and submit my info for 022012.  HELP !!!!

----------


## Mike C

Hi Cheryldee,

On another thread I mentioned that I also picked up a login problem and discovered that it was due to me having deleted an old JAVA update.

I have the latest JAVA 7 Update 5 installed - but it seems as though Easyfile likes Java 6 update 6. I discovered this by removing and reinstalling Easyfile.  It re-installed the JAVA 6 update 6 and login problem was sorted.

----------

